

How Bitcoin Works – Explained Through The Turbulent Life Of Satoshi Nakamoto - CryptoJunky
http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/04/04/how-bitcoin-works-explained-through-the-turbulent-life-of-satoshi-nakamoto/

======
CryptoJunky
This is one of the best explanations of Bitcoin that I've found. It manages to
explain a bit of the technical side of Bitcoin, without requiring a complete
understanding of cryptograph, programming, etc.

